# Options for Double-Sided Fireplace



## lonestarbadger (Nov 6, 2014)

Our recently purchased home in Wisconsin has an existing double-sided, wood-burning fireplace that we would like to convert to gas. I know a gas log is the cheapest and easiest option, but with the cold Wisconsin Winter we are hoping for a little more heat. Are there any options that can provide the heat of an insert while keeping the aesthetics of a see-through fireplace?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 7, 2014)

AFIK, there is nothing on the market for that situation, yet. You have a couple of options.

1. Install a gas insert in one side & completely block off the other or

2.  Install TWO gas inserts. One for each side & you'll get heat in both rooms. Pricey, but that's the way it is...


----------



## lonestarbadger (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the input; these are the solutions I've heard offered as well. It's a shame there isn't a 2 sided insert.

As you mentioned, installing two gas inserts would be pretty pricey. Obviously there are see-through gas fireplaces that exist. Any idea how the cost would compare to completely install a new, 2-sided gas fireplace? Obviously it'd be a much bigger project, but at least we would only need to buy 1 fireplace instead of 2 inserts. I know there are a lot of variables that go into the cost, but I'm very inexperienced with this kind of stuff so any rough estimates or comparisons would be a big help.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 7, 2014)

If you want to install a See Through gas fireplace, the cost of the destruction alone will knock you to your knees.
You won't be able to to use anything but the hole through your house.
All new framing will be required - all the way to the chase top.
Normally a tear out will take two men 1/2 a day.
A two-sided masonry construction could take DAYS to remove...


----------



## lonestarbadger (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks again. I figured it would be significant, but just thought I'd look into all the possibilities anyway. I'm thinking I may just go with the gas log and hope that somebody comes out with a 2-sided insert at some point in the future.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 7, 2014)

OK. Understand that a gas log may, IN FACT, make your house colder AND increase your power bill.
The draft of the gas log exhaust will also draw the heated air from your home, causing your central
heating unit to fire up more often. You can mitigate some of that by getting fireplace doors with PyroCeramic
panes in them, so thay can be closed while the gas log is burning, but you're not gonna like the price of the
PyroCeram...Ordinary fireplace doors have tempered glass & must be burned with the doors open.


----------



## MontanaFireplace (Nov 23, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> OK. Understand that a gas log may, IN FACT, make your house colder AND increase your power bill.
> The draft of the gas log exhaust will also draw the heated air from your home, causing your central heating unit to fire up more often. You can mitigate some of that by getting fireplace doors with PyroCeramic panes in them, so thay can be closed while the gas log is burning, but you're not gonna like the price of the PyroCeram...Ordinary fireplace doors have tempered glass & must be burned with the doors open.


If the fireplace you are speaking of is open to the room all it will serve to do is rob heat from the house when the chimney is open to the outside.   

I just put a double-sided built-in stove made by Supreme Fireplaces, the model is called Opus and have been using it for the last year.    The fireplace is rated is high efficiency, sealed and internals are all stainless steel.    It is installed in a house > 4000 sqft of total floor space and can pretty much heat the entire place if required.    If you have wood to burn and like a wood fire, this unit will put out lots of heat.   Supreme also has a kit that can be used to pull air from around the fireplace and distribute it to other areas of your house if you like, but I did not require this option.


----------

